# Looking for IBEW Constitution



## JDJ

You can try the main IBEW page, But from what I've seen Ed Hill doesn't make it easy to post it online. Was there something specific you were looking to find in it?


----------



## robowe

Thanks for the quick response. I have some schoolwork that involved me having the Constitution and my Local's Bylaws. Of course I haven't laid eyes on either since bootcamp. I dug around my house a little bit more and found both. 

Why are they non-existant online?


----------



## bobelectric

Talk to your B.A.


----------



## robowe

Forgive my ignorance. What is a BA?


----------



## JDJ

Buisness Manager. Your local hall should have readily available copies of Constitution, Bylaws and Agreement.


----------



## cabletie

Our agreement is on our local website. You have to sign in to view it. Our medical and pension plan is also there with the hours worked. The job board is also there. We don't shape the hall, it is all done online.


----------



## sbrn33

Just out of curiosity why is this so private? Is there something in there that others should not know?


----------



## Rollie73

sbrn33 said:


> Just out of curiosity why is this so private? Is there something in there that others should not know?


You know.....I've asked this question myself. Usually its posed to the higher echelons of our organization and have yet to be given a satisfactory answer.

There is no secret code, no hallowed handshake, no directions to the fountain of electrical knowledge....nothing. Why is it so hard to find?


The only reason I can think of is that IBEW considers it a contract between the union and its members.


----------



## Rollie73

I do have a copy of it though......if its needed for the right reasons.....then someone can PM me.


----------



## Grand Commander

*IBEW Constitution - 2012 (as amended at 2011 Convention)*

http://www.ibew769.com/library/constitution/constitution.htm
^
old but searchable webpage

Click link below for current IBEW Constitution:
http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

For a union that wants all electricians to be IBEW, you'd think this would be easily searchable and available? 
After all, it is the Contract between the Members and the Union.


----------



## Grand Commander

*The IBEW Constitution is a document that is the public domain.*



Rollie73 said:


> I do have a copy of it though......if its needed for the right reasons.....then someone can PM me.


:001_huh:

The right reasons?
Rollie73, just what exactly would be the wrong reasons for someone to want a copy?


----------



## Rollie73

Grand Commander said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> The right reasons?
> Rollie73, just what exactly would be the wrong reasons for someone to want a copy?


At the time of me posting that.....we had some members who frowned on all things IBEW. They would try everything they could to make IBEW look bad.....slander everything posted about IBEW and twist everything around to be shown in a bad light.

Those reasons.....to me .....would be bad reasons to use the constitution that I swore to uphold.


----------



## Bad Electrician

Rollie73 said:


> At the time of me posting that.....we had some members who frowned on all things IBEW. They would try everything they could to make IBEW look bad.....slander everything posted about IBEW and twist everything around to be shown in a bad light.
> 
> Those reasons.....to me .....would be bad reasons to use the constitution that I swore to uphold.


That is a good answer

*BUT*

if the document is strong, reasonable and legal there should be no reason to hide it, unless you are afraid the US Supreme Court is going to take a dump on it.


----------



## Rollie73

Bad Electrician said:


> That is a good answer
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> if the document is strong, reasonable and legal there should be no reason to hide it, unless you are afraid the US Supreme Court is going to take a dump on it.


Personally.....being from Canada, the US Supreme Court doesn't mean jack sh!t to me. They can all go pound sand as far as I'm concerned. Im not _hiding_ anything either......couldn't care less if its seen and if you know how to search for it, its reasonably easy to find online. I can have a digital copy of it in about 5 minutes. 
I kept it off of ET for exactly the reason I listed and mostly because I have no interest in having an argument with douchebags who were just looking for a way to cause trouble here:laughing:

As of now.....since things are pretty quiet and reasonable around here, and the worst of the trouble makers are on the MIA list, I have no problem with posting it.

In fact the copy that I will post the link to was used by an organization that is trying to abolish unions. They had it posted on their website.

http://1-888-no-union.com/images/ibewconst.pdf


----------



## Bad Electrician

Rollie73 said:


> Personally.....being from Canada, the US Supreme Court doesn't mean jack sh!t to me. They can all go pound sand as far as I'm concerned.


 That was a joke based on recent rulings by the court.




> Im not _hiding_ anything either......couldn't care less if its seen and if you know how to search for it, its reasonably easy to find online. I can have a digital copy of it in about 5 minutes.
> I kept it off of ET for exactly the reason I listed and mostly because I have no interest in having an argument with douchebags who were just looking for a way to cause trouble here:laughing:


 
I just thought if it is a strong enough document it could stand on it's owm.


----------



## 51360

Rollie73, Grand Commander, or someone more active , and more up to date with all the District 1 Union politics can explain it better than me as I am no longer a member.

But, a few years back, financial disclosure was becoming an issue at some locals in Canada, and the Constitution was used as a reason *NOT* to disclose. If I remember correctly, or that's how it was explained to me. 

Perhaps that issue has since been resolved, but I am not knowing. When I was a member I had no problem accessing the Constitution, or any other document for that matter.

Now I digress to begin the Canada Day celebrations way too early! :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## Rollie73

Bad Electrician said:


> That was a joke based on recent rulings by the court.
> I just thought if it is a strong enough document it could stand on it's owm.


 
Sorry if I came off as an a$$ there Brian.....I didn't get the joke at first and I'm in a really bad mood today anyway.  Just tell me off when Im being a douche and we'll get along fine:laughing:

I feel the constitution can hold its own Brian.......but you remember the troublemakers to which I was referring. They would do _anything_ they could to cause trouble and I just don't have the patience for that foolishness. :no:


----------



## Bad Electrician

Rollie73 said:


> Sorry if I came off as an a$$ there Brian.....I didn't get the joke at first and I'm in a really bad mood today anyway.  Just tell me off when Im being a douche and we'll get along fine:laughing:


Not at all, I understood you completely. 



> I feel the constitution can hold its own Brian.......but you remember the troublemakers to which I was referring. They would do _anything_ they could to cause trouble and I just don't have the patience for that foolishness. :no:


I would hope the union members could show them the errors of their ways.


----------



## Rollie73

Bad Electrician said:


> I would hope the union members could show them the errors of their ways.


I would wish for the same , but as both you and I have spoken out against on here, we don't always have the best selection of union members on here.

For everyone of us who tries our best to represent the IBEW as the professional organization it is, who tries to show tolerance and understanding of everybody's point of view and who believes in professionalism in all aspects of this trade........we seem to have three of the jokers who are of the "all non-union is either a scab or a rat" mentality.


I don't always have faith in their type to not turn a discussion into a finger pointing shouting match. :laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29

I like you rollie!


----------



## Grand Commander

Troublemakers? Douche bags?
There is this myth that IBEW members that point out flaws in the IBEW Constitution are troublemakers/douche bags.

There are many IBEW members who do their best to represent the IBEW as the professional organization it is, who try to show tolerance and understanding of everybody's point of view and who believes in professionalism AND they do it by holding corrupt IBEW officers accountable.

They also do it by either pointing out and/or challenging the flaws in the IBEW Constitution and/or challenging policies and Constitution interpretations that do nothing but protect IBEW officers that violate the IBEW Constitution and oppress IBEW members.

Don't be so quick to label a member in a negative manner.
It takes a better man to side with what is right.
It's too easy to side with those in power, as there is no repercussions for that.

http://aud2.uniondemocracy.org/rescuing-democracy-international-brotherhood-electrical-workers


> The IBEW was ordered to delete three offending clauses from its constitution and to amend four others to bring them in line with federal law. It reinstated Boswell with full rights, paid him damages, and compensated his attorneys. It was a total victory except for one detail. Both sides agreed not to reveal the terms of settlement. But everything was on the public record, except the financial figures. AUD, not bound by any settlement, publicized the facts, then reported by the Bureau of National Affairs. The settlement was finalized on March 12, 1981, but it took much longer --- six years! --- to dig out the money details.


Like the Laws of our Nations, be proud and give the IBEW Constitution as much access as possible.
http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

Sad that the IBEW IO and Locals aren't proud enough to display it on ALL their websites. :001_huh:


----------



## Rollie73

Grand Commander........NEVER presume to say who I side with. NEVER presume to say what I stand for and what I will speak out against. 

I have always and will continue to be an advocate for change for the better within this organization and believe that transparency is an absolute must within the locals.

I swore to uphold this constitution and I expect the same of other members. 

Having said this.......I get the feeling that I speak for a few of the other members here on ET and more than a few of the IBEW members here when I say that now is a good time for you to stop fishing for support in your personal vendetta against certain members and officers of local 353.

This is NOT what ElectricianTalk is all about.:no: Keep your issues with your local....in your local.


----------



## 51360

Rollie73 said:


> You know.....I've asked this question myself. Usually its posed to the higher echelons of our organization and have yet to be given a satisfactory answer.
> 
> There is no secret code, no hallowed handshake, no directions to the fountain of electrical knowledge....nothing. Why is it so hard to find?
> 
> 
> *The only reason I can think of is that IBEW considers it a contract between the union and its members*.


I agree Rollie73, and so far Canadian law has agreed, for the most part.

After I posted earlier today, I researched some issues I referred to regarding union disclosure, Canadian law, and American law.

In the U.S. they have LMRDA, ( Labor-Management Reporting and Disclosure Act ), here in Canada we do not. Some local dissidents were trying to introduce such motions into local bylaws, but I don't think they were successful. 

Our conservative Prime Minister Stephen Harper, has introduced bill C-377 to allow our Canadian government similar powers to force unions to disclose internal documents, such as salaries and other financial information, plus much more. But, ironically the conservative senators are blocking it, with help from unions and other labour organizations. :laughing:

As for troublemakers, and complainers, I remember reading a statement from Buzz Hargrove regarding dissident members, and I must paraphrase as I don't have his actual quote. Dissident members are not only a reality, but necessary for a strong union to grow and move forward. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## Grand Commander

Rollie73 said:


> Grand Commander........NEVER presume to say who I side with. NEVER presume to say what I stand for and what I will speak out against.
> 
> I have always and will continue to be an advocate for change for the better within this organization and believe that transparency is an absolute must within the locals.
> 
> I swore to uphold this constitution and I expect the same of other members.
> 
> Having said this.......I get the feeling that I speak for a few of the other members here on ET and more than a few of the IBEW members here when I say that now is a good time for you to stop fishing for support in your personal vendetta against certain members and officers of local 353.
> 
> This is NOT what ElectricianTalk is all about.:no: Keep your issues with your local....in your local.


Rollie73,
your union pride, just like mine and thousands of others is admirable. The oath you took, like thousands of others, does not mean that you should ignore the flaws of the constitution. AND it especially means you should not ignore the violations of the constitution either.< (that's in the IBEW Constitution by the way  ) That oath would include the duty to correct and amend the constitution. Thankfully, the constitution was amended, unfortunately it had to be amended by the American Federal Courts.

As for you stating that I shouldn't presume what you think?
I would suggest that you stop presuming that I have a personal vendetta, when I uphold the constitution by shedding some light on those that violate the constitution.

Whether you speak for a few or more IBEW members here is irrelevant. I don't believe this is a union meeting where the microphone can be turned off to silence your right to voice an opinion.
You have the right to express your opinion and you have done that. Now move along if you don't wish to engage in discussion on how to improve the IBEW.

As for the _"trouble makers"_ you keep mentioning?
If they show up, no worries. I can handle them. The benefits of being union usually outweighs that being non-union. Debating the pros/cons of the IBEW Constitution isn't much of a problem, as it would have been before the U.S. federal Court amended it.

ElectricianTalk is about being an electrician. It's not a union site but they felt that it deserved a section. If there are rules that restrict what you can discuss in this union section, please post the link.

But back to the topic here:
http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

I doubt that the _troublemakers_ know the constitution well enough to cause trouble.
They can go ahead and try and get some mileage out of information that reveals how members have trouble with corrupt union officers but they wouldn't get far at all.

Have faith in those that expose corruption!
Keeping things hidden and secret only gives the _troublemakers_ the fuel they need.


----------



## 51360

Just to follow up on my earlier post regarding Unions in Canada not normally having to disclose internal documents or information, here is a great article by Michael Lynk on that very subject:

http://www.yorku.ca/julabour/volume1/jl_lynk.pdf

Mind you, as I have said before, Harper is trying to change all that with Bill C-377, but his motives are not to protect the rank and file of Unions.  :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## Grand Commander

http://www.yorku.ca/julabour/volume1/jl_lynk.pdf
A quote from that article.



> There is little debate among observers of contemporary industrial relations that unions can only fulfil their social and economic mission if they are democratic institutions.
> 
> The focus among labour lawyers and legislators, however, has been on the degree of intervention that the law should make into the internal affairs of trade unions.
> 
> Some prominent Canadian labour lawyers and academics have argued that a more elaborate code of democratic conduct must be legislated in order to ensure that the right to dissent, the right to be heard, and the right to participate are properly protected. This argument for a union members’ bill of rights in Canada is based not so much on any historic or contemporary pattern of entrenched abusive behaviour, as it is on the growing political and economic role of trade unions in modern society and the consequent public responsibilities that come with that role. Implicit in this view is the acceptance that the law can play a substantial role in ensuring membership control and participation by regulating the democratic behaviour of trade unions.
> 
> Others have maintained that the present level of legal supervision is sufficient to ensure that unions are fair and responsive to their members, although many of the powers presently possessed by the courts should be removed and placed with labour relations boards. This view is premised on the belief that unions, as essentially private organizations, should be permitted the greatest degree of autonomy possible that is consistent with ensuring that their membership is entitled to fairness in matters concerning both collective agreements and internal affairs.


Those that don't believe that there should be better laws to ensure that unions allow the right to dissent, the right to be heard, and the right to participate fail to realize that the current degree of autonomy has union officers denying the membership their entitlement to fairness in matters concerning both collective agreements and internal affairs.

You could argue that there is no evidence to call for better laws to protect union members' rights.
Well, no evidence is probably because union officers threaten members to keep things private, even if they are public information. And too many union members believe that you shouldn't 'air dirty laundry', which further exacerbates the problem of finding relief from corrupt union officers.

But back to the topic here:
http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/Uploade...nstitution.pdf


----------



## Grand Commander

Oh and a big thank you to the IBEW Local Union 8 for downloading this PDF of the IBEW Constitution for the world to see. :thumbup:

http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

Here is another PDF link to the IBEW Constitution 2012:
https://www.scribd.com/doc/269864479/IBEW-Constitution-2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73

Grand Commander said:


> As for you stating that I shouldn't presume what you think?
> I would suggest that you stop presuming that I have a personal vendetta, when I uphold the constitution by shedding some light on those that violate the constitution.
> 
> Have faith in those that expose corruption!
> Keeping things hidden and secret only gives the _troublemakers_ the fuel they need.


Here's my problem with your crap here. 

You have come here and dredged up an old topic that you posted approximately 5 years ago about alleged corruption within your local. Neither that thread, nor the link you provided in the thread, have given any actual proof of this alleged corruption. 

Come back to me with some proof, some corroborating testimony or evidence from another member, something to disprove my statement that this is a personal vendetta against your local and I will certainly begin to take you seriously, or have faith in those that expose corruption.

Until that time, I will continue to look at you as a one trick pony who just wants to beat the same drum all day and whine about the corruption that holds him back within his local.


----------



## Grand Commander

Rollie73,
As you pointed out in your own post about LU 1852, corruption happens.
Did you lose faith in those that exposed that corruption.
I don't believe you've covered enough material to form an opinion yet.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.971603346223764&type=1


Go here if you want to discuss how to protect the IBEW:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/...icers-how-do-we-deal-them-113161/#post2065410


Thank you to the IBEW Local Union 8 for downloading this PDF of the IBEW Constitution for the world to see. :thumbup:

http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

Here is another PDF link to the IBEW Constitution 2012:
https://www.scribd.com/doc/269864479/IBEW-Constitution-2012 :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spunk#7

My last encounter with the local involved a contractor who was taking out 5% instead of 3% from my 1st paycheck for union deductions. I told the contractor,problem continued,mentioned it to the other guys on the job,caused somewhat of a mutiny. I was promptly laid off, (surprise) still didn't get my back pay until I went personally into the hall and complained. Apparently the other guys had been involuntarily donating 2% to the contractor for quite a while and may be still.


----------



## Rollie73

Grand Commander said:


> Rollie73,
> As you pointed out in your own post about LU 1852, corruption happens.
> Did you lose faith in those that exposed that corruption.
> I don't believe you've covered enough material to form an opinion yet.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.971603346223764&type=1
> 
> 
> *Go here if you want to discuss how to protect the IBEW:*
> *http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-corrupt-local-union-officers-how-do-we-deal-them-113161/#post2065410*
> https://


 
See now............there you go doing that same trick again. Beating on the same old drum.

Thanks for proving my point about you being a one trick pony.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 51360

Now I am asking the site moderators or administrators this question:

Do you condone Grand Commander pretending to be a respectful Union member in local 353, in order to discredit him and his Union?

The Perry Speranza I know and respect, would *NOT* act the way Grand Commander is acting on any forum. He has never hidden behind a user name, like I think is happening here.

Stop this nonsense right now, or prove otherwise. :thumbsup:

It's not fair to the honest members of this site.

Now, to Grand Commander, if you are Perry Speranza, which I seriously doubt you are, say so. Then I will proceed from there. You sound like Mike Thomas! The complaining apprentice from local 424. :laughing:

Anyone can copy and paste from Perry's site and pretend to be him. 

Borgi


----------



## Grand Commander

I take offence to the name calling and false accusations directed towards me.



> •	Forum Posting Rules:
> •	Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, threats or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/announcements/


*IBEW Constitution
Article 25 - MISCONDUCT, OFFENSES AND PENALTIES
Sec. 1.* Any member may be penalized for committing any one or more of the following offenses:

*(b)* Having knowledge of the violation of any provision of this Constitution, or the bylaws or rules of a L.U., yet failing to file charges against the offender or to notify the proper officers of the L.U.
http://www.ibew769.com/library/constitution/article25.htm

No other IBEW member or officer will have knowledge, if the violations are not exposed.


----------



## 51360

Grand Commander said:


> I take offence to the name calling and false accusations directed towards me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •	Forum Posting Rules:
> •	Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, threats or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/announcements/
> 
> 
> 
> *IBEW Constitution
> Article 25 - MISCONDUCT, OFFENSES AND PENALTIES
> Sec. 1.* Any member may be penalized for committing any one or more of the following offenses:
> 
> *(b)* Having knowledge of the violation of any provision of this Constitution, or the bylaws or rules of a L.U., yet failing to file charges against the offender or to notify the proper officers of the L.U.
> http://www.ibew769.com/library/constitution/article25.htm
> 
> No other IBEW member or officer will have knowledge, if the violations are not exposed.
Click to expand...

So you are admitting that you are *NOT* Perry Speranza? 

Let's move on, there are many, many fake user names here, like all on line sites. Just wanted to protect Perry's good name.

Don't feed this troll! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Borgi


----------



## Grand Commander

You had no reason to protect Perry's good name because I never attacked his good name.
Why don't you just stop attacking me Borgi?


*IBEW Constitution
Article 25 - MISCONDUCT, OFFENSES AND PENALTIES
Sec. 1.* Any member may be penalized for committing any one or more of the following offenses:

*(b)* Having knowledge of the violation of any provision of this Constitution, or the bylaws or rules of a L.U., yet failing to file charges against the offender or to notify the proper officers of the L.U.
http://www.ibew769.com/library/constitution/article25.htm

No other IBEW member or officer will have knowledge, if the violations are not exposed.


----------



## 51360

Grand Commander said:


> *You had no reason to protect Perry's good name because I never attacked his good name.
> Why don't you just stop attacking me Borgi?*
> 
> 
> *IBEW Constitution
> Article 25 - MISCONDUCT, OFFENSES AND PENALTIES
> Sec. 1.* Any member may be penalized for committing any one or more of the following offenses:
> 
> *(b)* Having knowledge of the violation of any provision of this Constitution, or the bylaws or rules of a L.U., yet failing to file charges against the offender or to notify the proper officers of the L.U.
> http://www.ibew769.com/library/constitution/article25.htm
> 
> No other IBEW member or officer will have knowledge, if the violations are not exposed.


You are pretending to be Perry Speranza, that is an attack on his good name! Period!

I am not attacking you, I am defending Perry and the IBEW's right to speak openly regarding important labour issues. :thumbsup:

As is your right to speak, it just holds less weight when you are not honest about who you are. 

Borgi


----------



## Rollie73

Grand Commander said:


> I take offence to the name calling and false accusations directed towards me.
> http://


 

That's an easy fix then.....leave and don't come back:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33

I am Perry Speranza,


----------



## ponyboy

No. I am perry speranza 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33

ponyboy said:


> No. I am perry speranza
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem corrupt


----------



## Grand Commander

Borgi said:


> You are pretending to be Perry Speranza, that is an attack on his good name! Period!
> 
> I am not attacking you, I am defending Perry and the IBEW's right to speak openly regarding important labour issues. :thumbsup:
> 
> As is your right to speak, it just holds less weight when you are not honest about who you are.
> 
> Borgi


As I said before, I have never pretended to be Perry Speranza. So stop lying.

Falsely accusing me of impersonating someone is an attack against me. 
As for the right to speak openly regarding important labour issues, the IBEW doesn't need help. 
But Perry's right to speak openly regarding important labour issues is what is threatened by the IBEW 353 officers.

I haven't lied about who I am. I never pretended to be Perry Speranza. I am honest about being anonymous. 
I only pasted what was happening to Perry. If you think what Perry writes holds no weight, that's your opinion.

______________________________________________

Thank you to the IBEW Local Union 8 for downloading this PDF of the IBEW Constitution for the world to see. :thumbup:

http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

Here is another PDF link to the IBEW Constitution 2012:
https://www.scribd.com/doc/269864479/IBEW-Constitution-2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Do you have anything electrical to contribute here or are you just planning to beat this dead horse indefinitely?


----------



## Grand Commander

Vintage Sounds,

Do you have English comprehension problems?
Or did you miss the fact that this is the Union Topics section?
Do you have anything to contribute to the IBEW Constitution topic here or are you just trolling?

I have been browsing the electrical sections and will post there when I damn feel like it.

______________________________________________

Thank you to the IBEW Local Union 8 for downloading this PDF of the IBEW Constitution for the world to see. :thumbup:

http://www.ibew8.org/Uploads/UploadedFiles/docs/IBEW_Constitution.pdf

Here is another PDF link to the IBEW Constitution 2012:
https://www.scribd.com/doc/269864479/IBEW-Constitution-2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## 51360

Vintage Sounds said:


> Do you have anything electrical to contribute here or are you just planning to beat this dead horse indefinitely?


Don't let this troll, like the many others at this site, bother you.

This troll is familiar to me, I know exlactly who he is! 

This site needs to clean up the trolls attacking good honest members, who are who they say they are, and where they say they are from. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Grand Commander said:


> Vintage Sounds,
> 
> Do you have English comprehension problems?
> Or did you miss the fact that this is the Union Topics section?
> Do you have anything to contribute to the IBEW Constitution topic here or are you just trolling?
> 
> I have been browsing the electrical sections and will post there when I damn feel like it.


I wouldn't say I have an _English_ comprehension problem per se, more like just a general comprehension problem. As in, I can't comprehend why you didn't answer my question about whether or not you plan to beat this dead horse indefinitely.



Borgi said:


> Don't let this troll, like the many others at this site, bother you.
> 
> This troll is familiar to me, I know exlactly who he is!
> 
> This site needs to clean up the trolls attacking good honest members, who are who they say they are, and where they say they are from. :thumbsup:
> 
> Borgi


Eh, that's okay. I have an idea who this clown is too. I used to work for 353 in 2010-11. The Perry Speranza and Eric Klyne stories are legendary in Toronto even among non-union guys. Legendary laughing stock anyway.


----------



## sbrn33

Borgi said:


> Don't let this troll, like the many others at this site, bother you.
> 
> This troll is familiar to me, I know exlactly who he is!
> 
> This site needs to clean up the trolls attacking good honest members, who are who they say they are, and where they say they are from. :thumbsup:
> 
> Borgi


Honest and union in the same sentence cracks me up.


----------



## Rollie73

sbrn33 said:


> Honest and union in the same sentence cracks me up.


Have you known me....to be anything but honest. At least to the best of my knowledge anyway.......which is pretty limited:laughing:


I do know where you're coming from though. It gets to be a bit trying for us union guys who rally against that attitude. Some days I think we will never defeat the bull5h!t that goes on IBEW.


I wish the mods would just ban this guy already. I have my doubts that he is even an electrician.:no:


----------



## LeftyStienberger

robowe said:


> Can anyone help me with a link to the latest version of the IBEW Constitution online?





https://ibewdiscriminates.files.wordpress.com/2016/12/ibew-constitution.pdf


----------



## CrossRoad Demon

Rollie73 said:


> Have you known me....to be anything but honest. At least to the best of my knowledge anyway.......which is pretty limited:laughing:
> 
> 
> I do know where you're coming from though. It gets to be a bit trying for us union guys who rally against that attitude. Some days I think we will never defeat the bull5h!t that goes on IBEW.
> 
> 
> I wish the mods would just ban this guy already. I have my doubts that he is even an electrician.🇳🇴


*Rollie73 should move to China with all his crying about censoring someone.*


----------



## John Valdes

CrossRoad Demon said:


> *Rollie73 should move to China with all his crying about censoring someone.*


Rollies comments are from 2015. This thread is 6 years old. Aren't you kinda new around here talking crap?
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CrossRoad Demon

John Valdes said:


> Rollies comments are from 2015. This thread is 6 years old. Aren't you kinda new around here talking crap?
> Welcome to the forum.


*So you accept censorship too John Valdes?
Looks like China is where you should move too.*


----------



## CrossRoad Demon

John Valdes said:


> I responded to your post because for one, you are awfully new to be calling members out. You are entitled to your opinion as is everyone else on this forum.
> Besides the thread was years old. It was a zombie thread. I hope you came here for the right reasons. If not you will not last long.


So what you're basically saying is
Freedom of Speech is not allowed.

Unless there is a list of rules 
that points out the wrong reasons and right reasons
to post here.
I didn't see anything here: Terms of Use
where I may have violated the terms.
Could you be more specific?

As for old threads being resurrected? That isn't in your Terms of Use.
Maybe don't click on old threads if that upsets you?

What member of this forum did I call out?
How long do you need to be a member of this forum to call someone out?

I didn't offer an opinion, 
I showed a factual account in the history of unions in the Union Topics.

And I thought Americans fought and died to protect Freedom of Speech?
This forum is against that?

But hey, you're the "Super Moderator"
go ahead and be the one censor.

I'm a new enough forum member and old enough to not give a **** what your type thinks. 🖕


----------



## Southeast Power

CrossRoad Demon said:


> *So you accept censorship too John Valdes?
> Looks like China is where you should move too.*


Or, he could go to Viet Nam, you won't find any Canadians there.


----------

